# Go477 deleted hcpcs code for 2017



## jmk5168@hotmail.com (Jan 17, 2017)

The code G0447 was deleted for 2017 and there is not any crosswalk for this code. It does not even appear on the list of deleted codes. For commercial carriers the new code is 80305. But it is not on our Medicare fee list. Help.
jk


----------



## wildechild74 (Jan 24, 2017)

80305-80307 should be valid for Medicare in 2017.


----------



## CodingKing (Jan 24, 2017)

replacement codes 80305-7 are on the 2017 MC Clinical Lab Fee 


https://www.cms.gov/Medicare/Medica...boratory-Fee-Schedule-Files-Items/17CLAB.html

National Limit: Followed by most states (exceptions listed in the file above from CMS)

80305 $14.96
80306 $19.95
80307 $79.81


----------

